# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  My New Sig

## daniel3466

Im not that good but how you like m Sig?!?!


i made it!!!

P.S. sorry if its in wrong area, put it where i could,
 ::D:   ::banana::  ::banana:: 

P.S.S. One OF my First So be Gentle

----------


## C-Fonz

I think it's good, the words are a little blurry, but maybe that was intentional.

----------


## Supernova

I've seen better, but it's not bad at all.  Good work  ::thumbup::

----------


## daniel3466

> I've seen better, but it's not bad at all.  Good work



Thanks, Did what i could for a first, you know?





> I think it's good, the words are a little blurry, but maybe that was intentional.



naw it was not ment that way, but then again, im new to using GIMP

----------


## Conkt

Decent, especially for a first try.

----------


## geogexavier

That is nice signature.I like that.Please share others if you have more like this one.

----------

